# Saltwells Manor House (Merry Hill) Aug 08



## samsmeg123 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Saltwells Manor House* is a residential household converted into a Education Centre, it is located off the bypass passing Merry Hil. It was used for residential purposes in the 19th century, the site has alot of security as graffiti is becoming a bad problem, as the Saltwells Estate is filled with chavy scrapbags, lol.

*Note - All annotations are below the pictures*.






Here is a birds eye view of the house





The surrounding nature, the house is soon going to be overgrown.





The front face of the building, as you can see graffiti is becoming a problem





Here is the left side of the building, the road on the left goes further into the wildlife reserve 





This is the very far right of the face.

The following picture has alot of controversy around it, it is supposed to be haunted due to all the bad children of the house being sent there, it is unbelievably high and out of proportion, your lucky to catch a clean glimpse of this in the day time because it is mostly used as a drunken playground for underage drinkers.





My head will just about reach the armrest if im standing on the wooden chunk that is touching the floor, and im nearly 6 ft, so its pretty high.








Samsmeg123


----------



## stesh (Aug 24, 2008)

Krela's going to slap your ankles


----------



## DogRecon (Aug 24, 2008)

Heard about this place as a kid but always assumed it never existed.


----------



## borntobemild (Aug 24, 2008)

That chair is weird. Can't imagine for a moment what it's supposed to symbolise. Not surprised there are a few stories about it.


----------



## samsmeg123 (Aug 24, 2008)

The chair was built roughly the same time as the house was, to keep all the bad children occupied, instead of causing havoc for the residents.


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Aug 25, 2008)

that chair looks tiny in the pic


----------



## timeteamtom (Sep 28, 2008)

Burt.Plymouth said:


> that chair looks tiny in the pic



Thats a normal size chair the surrounding is in proportion for it not to be!


----------



## samsmeg123 (Sep 28, 2008)

timeteamtom said:


> Thats a normal size chair the surrounding is in proportion for it not to be!



are you kididn me? look on that google earth print screen, 0_0, why would i lie sayin its a big chair, geeeesss


----------

